# How many acres will I need to run 200 head.



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I live in Montana and I'm about to buy cattle. I have 800 acres and 75-100 irrigated and the rest normal western grazing land. I have a year round water supply for them through multiple creeks and ponds. Someone told me it was 5 acre a month range ( whatever that means) .


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Idk as I am younger but beautiful country and why are u starting out with so many head


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I've worked a lot of ranches before, when I was younger


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh ok just wondering


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

But I haven't in like 5 years i just don't know much about the carrying capacities of this area on Montana.


----------



## Bowpeep (Sep 27, 2015)

Some local agencies have figures for the AUM for lands in there areas, I suggest basing your heard off their suggestions and then watching your land and how it is when moving cattle to next pasture. You may have lots of grass left which could be nice if the following year is dry or you may be over grazing and need to reduce heard to benefit yourself in maintaining good pasture land


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

It was dry 2 years ago and I didn't really have any grass


----------



## mtmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

I also live in Montana. You will need 5 acres/cow-calf pair. of pasture for most normal seasons. This past year 7 ac/cow would have been better. If you are using your irrigated ground for hay you have 700 ac of pasture. IF you want to start conservative start 100 head/pair and grow to 140, as you see how you land handles the land handles the grazing pressure. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot, yeah 200 head might be a bit much, but will 100 head even break even financially


----------



## mtmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

*Maybe*

at today prices you may. if you own the cows already. 18 months of feeding for 8-9 hundred weight at 2.85 a lb. So, 2280 per head and say 80 head to market 182400, is not a great pay day but it is 10,000 a month so will you brake even it on you. That is today prices they may hold they may not. YOur question is can you hold out for the 18 month. Not sure which county but in Ravalli that is along 18months. 

Good luck


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

For that number of cattle I'd say you need about 6 acres of pastures. Good luck in your venture!


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah I think I might need more like 1000-1200 acres


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

cotopaxi14 said:


> I live in Montana and I'm about to buy cattle. I have 800 acres and 75-100 irrigated and the rest normal western grazing land. I have a year round water supply for them through multiple creeks and ponds. Someone told me it was 5 acre a month range ( whatever that means) .
> View attachment 348



Here in TN the stocking rate is 1 cow calf per acre and half. I would say there in montana it is probably 1 cow calf per five acres maybe more.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Per month or per year


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

1 cow calf per acre and a half here period it doesn't specify really. I know we run 35 momma cows and calves plus a bull. We have plentiful grass doing that with a rotational grazing system. At one time we stocked as high as 46 head with the babies to and the bull. We only have 70 acres though and up until a year or so ago we had a drought very year.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Years ago my dad had a 500 acre farm and ran 350 head!


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

cotopaxi14 said:


> Yeah I think I might need more like 1000-1200 acres


That's about right for Montana and 200 head.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

How'd your dad run so many in such little acreage?


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

I have no idea he has a degree in animal science. But here in Tn at one cow calf per acre and half thats about right. I was probably a couple years old when he sold that farm. I'm just going by what he told me. I'm nearly 38 now so it was loooooooooooong ago. He raised Herefords, shorthorns, Angus, and beef masters in the time he had the farm. Not all at once of course but he did.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh ok, yeah there's no way I could do that with Montana range land.


----------

